# Sump pump question



## spartan1979 (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a sump pump in my basement and it works fine, but it dumps out in the lowest spot in my yard and I suspect a lot of the water getting pumped out is coming right back in.   Is the any reason I shouldn't run the piping across the house (inside) to the back yard so it can drain in a different direction? 

Thanks


----------



## mudmixer (Jan 27, 2007)

It sounds like a good move as long as you don't add too many elbows and other restrictions.

Make sure you have a check valve immediately above the pump to avoid short-circuiting (trying to pump out the line water that drains back).


----------



## spartan1979 (Jan 28, 2007)

It would probably be a straight shot between the floor joists to the back of the house.  No more bends than there currently are. Just about 30 feet of horizontal pipe added.

I already have a check valve in place.

Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello Spartan:
The sump pump should discharge into the house drain through an indirect connection.
There should be a trap and stand pipe that empties into the sewer and the discharge from the sump pump should empty into the stand pipe without being glued or screwed to it; like a washing machine does.
With the sump pump properly connected there would not be a problem with the water outside.
Glenn


----------



## mudmixer (Jan 29, 2007)

Discharging from a sump into a city sanitary sewer is not allowed in most areas. - Try to sell the house and it will be an automatic red flag.

Dick


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello Dick:
Hmmm that's strange because, in Kentucky, it is required and I know it is in several other states too.
Glenn


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 29, 2007)

I've lived in places where it is allowed and places where it isn't. I's best to check the local codes.


----------



## mudmixer (Jan 29, 2007)

Many cities have old fashioned combined sewers and have severe problems becuase storm and ground water is requireing huge expenditures in capacity expansion just to treat storm-related water. This expansion pumps up the utility bills where sewerage is related to water purchases, so people end up with out of line water/utility bills. The old timers were not too smart!!!

Where possible, the separation of the sewers is being done despite the high construction cost since it is cheaper than new treatment plants.

What it boils down to is either banning storm related water from going to the treatment plants or pay the higher cost of building new plants and paying more for treatment because of storm water.

Some cities have been able to put off new sewage plant construction for 10 or 20 years by separating storm-related water from sewerage and reduced operation costs and utility bills.

Some progressive countries like India now separate sanitary water(sewage) from gray water(sinks) by having two separate systems in the house in an the ground.


----------



## Kerrylib (Jan 29, 2007)

Locally here sump pumps are not allowed to discharge into the sanitary sewer.  (Arvada, CO)


----------



## asbestos (Feb 1, 2007)

a Google reveals that many places have instituted rules against having it in the sanitary sewer system.


----------

